# Snapper i433 no spark



## gusbuscycle (Feb 28, 2019)

So a guy brought to me an old snapper i433. All the base bolts on it had shaken loose and there is no spark.

I took off the flywheel cover and flywheel. Flywheel key isnt sheared and I disconnected all grounding. Things are covered in surface rust but not awful. I cleaned everything up as best I could, reinstalled and still no spark.

Is there a good way to test the coil or the flywheel?

(Next to john deere)

Thanks!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:moved:

:welcome: to SBF gusbuscycle
I moved your post to Maintenance since it's a general question about the engine and you might get more responses here.

Can you post the numbers off the engine please ??
When you mentioned cleaning everything up as best you could did you lightly sand the surface of the flywheel magnet and the face of the coil ??

.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

That is most likely a points engine, so what you must do is strip off the flywheel cover, remove flywheel, take off the points cover, take a strip of emory cloth and fold it double so both sides have grit, and polish the points......reassemble and try it.....if no spark, repeat.


----------



## gusbuscycle (Feb 28, 2019)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :moved:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did yes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gusbuscycle (Feb 28, 2019)

cranman said:


> That is most likely a points engine, so what you must do is strip off the flywheel cover, remove flywheel, take off the points cover, take a strip of emory cloth and fold it double so both sides have grit, and polish the points......reassemble and try it.....if no spark, repeat.


That's the strange thing...it doesnt appear to have points.

The magnets are on the outside of the wheel which is new to me, and the coil sits above the flywheel. The style of the coil is pictured. Not exact but darn close. It looks like you can adjust the coil closet and farther from the top of the flywheel.

https://goo.gl/images/brVkFx

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Well then it is an electronic engine...my bad. If you disconnected the ground wire from the coil and no spark, then I would guess the coil is bad. I know there is a way to test them with an ohm meter, but I have never done one. I can't think of anything else unless the flywheel lost magnetism....and you can check that easily.


----------



## gusbuscycle (Feb 28, 2019)

cranman said:


> Well then it is an electronic engine...my bad. If you disconnected the ground wire from the coil and no spark, then I would guess the coil is bad. I know there is a way to test them with an ohm meter, but I have never done one. I can't think of anything else unless the flywheel lost magnetism....and you can check that easily.


Anyone know where I can get a parts number list to attempt to find a replacement

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

Look on your engine housing and get the Model # and Serial # for the engine . you can also get the model # and serial # for the blower on the chassis tag or stamp. But the engine #s a more important for engine related components.
If you post those #s then we will know exactly what you have , the size and what is or is not on your particular engine, including if it has points or not , type of coil, etc, and as well determine what part #s or list to reference.


----------



## gusbuscycle (Feb 28, 2019)

I will post back soon....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gusbuscycle (Feb 28, 2019)

More info....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

That's the model number of the snowblower, not the engine. The engine numbers are either engraved on top of the flywheel housing or a sticker on the side.


----------



## gusbuscycle (Feb 28, 2019)

Below









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gusbuscycle (Feb 28, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-...m=123662404056&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982

This looks darn close....


----------



## gusbuscycle (Feb 28, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/Ignition-TECUMSEH-34443A-34443B-34443C/dp/B0787QHRLM/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=tecumseh+34443d+ignition+coil&qid=1551534701&s=gateway&sr=8-4


----------



## gusbuscycle (Feb 28, 2019)

gusbuscycle said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Ignition-TEC...ignition+coil&qid=1551534701&s=gateway&sr=8-4


I ended up buying this one.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

gusbuscycle said:


> This looks darn close....



Close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades. :nerd:


There are numbers stamped into the top of the pull start shroud right in front of the spark plug. Without those numbers you will be guessing for any future parts you may need. I don't know for sure, but I don't "think" the coil you ordered is correct (I hope it is).


Use a business card between the coil and flywheel magnet to get the correct air gap.


----------



## gusbuscycle (Feb 28, 2019)

This









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

OK, so HS40-55552J coil should be Tecumseh Small Engine Ignition Coil 34443D https://www.repairclinic.com/PartDetail/Ignition-Coil/34443D/1719806?modelNumber=HS40-55552J

I think you got the correct one!


----------



## gusbuscycle (Feb 28, 2019)

tabora said:


> OK, so HS40-55552J coil should be Tecumseh Small Engine Ignition Coil 34443D https://www.repairclinic.com/PartDetail/Ignition-Coil/34443D/1719806?modelNumber=HS40-55552J
> 
> I think you got the correct one!


That's nothing but straight luck.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

gusbuscycle said:


> That's nothing but straight luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Go buy some lottery tickets today before your luck runs out.


----------



## gusbuscycle (Feb 28, 2019)

I am already loving this forum. I run a small side business that has been wonderfully successful. In enjoying it very much!

Www.gusbuscycles.com
Www.facebook.com/gusbuscycle

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gusbuscycle (Feb 28, 2019)

Dumb question. Installed new coil and still no spark. I also noticed there are no more bolts holding down the motor in place to the bottom of the machine.

Could this impact ground and cause no spark? Also, how critical is the distance from flywheel to coil?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Grunt said:


> Use a business card between the coil and flywheel magnet to get the correct air gap.


 
Coil air gap is critical. This will make the correct gap if you place it between the coil and the magnet on the flywheel. Make sure the coil mounting posts are clean for a good ground. The engine to snow blower mounting doesn't matter. Leave the kill wire disconnected from the coil when checking.


Also, make sure you are using a GOOD spark plug.


----------



## gusbuscycle (Feb 28, 2019)

Grunt said:


> Coil air gap is critical. This will make the correct gap if you place it between the coil and the magnet on the flywheel. Make sure the coil mounting posts are clean for a good ground. The engine to snow blower mounting doesn't matter. Leave the kill wire disconnected from the coil when checking.
> 
> 
> Also, make sure you are using a GOOD spark plug.


Sounds good. I'll try a good .015 gap and a new plug.

Thanks all

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gusbuscycle (Feb 28, 2019)

So I was able to get it going. When I first got it running the thing started and ran like a champ. Of course after I loaded it up and brought it back to the customer, he couldn't get it started and when he could it ran like a turd. It's a very strange issue that I'm having trouble diagnosing. Here's to videos, one of it running right after things were installed and put back, and the second is what it does now a lot of sputtering and no power at all. Could it be related to the coil again?











Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gusbuscycle (Feb 28, 2019)

Recapped coil, changed plug, cleaned carb. Stumped.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gusbuscycle (Feb 28, 2019)

So it will run now, but badly and once it warms up at higher RPM the exhaust gets real hot, pops and glows red.

Guessing a bad valve now?

This one is all the more disappointing as it looked so promising.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

